# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Alcoa define cómo evitar daños si rompiese la presa de lodos rojos

## jlois

> La Comisión Galega de Protección Civil, presidida por el conselleiro de Presidencia, Administraciones Públicas e Xustiza, Alfonso Rueda, aprobó ayer el plan de emergencia exterior del embalse de lodos rojos que Alcoa tiene en Xove, y que le sirve de depósito de los residuos semisólidos que genera el proceso de producción de alúmina.
> 
> El documento, de 79 páginas y diez anexos, contempla tres supuestos de rotura del embalse, la proyección de hipotéticos daños sobre el entorno y las medidas de protección que se deben prestar a la población en caso de riesgo. El plan deberá ser aprobado por el Consello de la Xunta y tendrá que estar vigente antes del próximo 1 de mayo por imperativo de la normativa. Alcoa sí cuenta con un plan de emergencias de la propia balsa y también figura en el plan aprobado por el Concello de Xove en el 2006.
> 
> La rotura de una balsa de lodos en Hungría el pasado año volcó la atención sobre esta infraestructura que se construyó en 1979, y que se amplió en varias ocasiones. La última permite garantizar su capacidad de almacenamiento hasta el 2034.


http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...202X1C5992.htm

Me parece hasta un poco extraño que justo coincida en las fechas en que la empresa estadounidense esté presentando expediente de regulación de empleo en sus factorías españolas y sobretodo en esta a la que se refiere el artículo de la prensa.




> La Comisión Galega de Protección Civil ha dado el visto bueno al plan de emergencia exterior (PEE) del depósito de lodos rojos que la empresa Alcoa tiene en Xove.
> 
> En la reunión de este martes de la comisión ha dado su aprobación al plan, que prevé tres hipótesis de rotura del depósito, que sirve de almacén de los residuos sólidos generados por el proceso de producción de la fábrica a partir de bauxita. Para cada uno de los supuestos establece las medidas de protección a la población.
> 
> Asimismo, en el encuentro, presidido por el conselleiro de Presidencia, Alfonso Rueda, se ha informado favorablemente el plan de emergencia del embalse de Eiras, en los ayuntamientos de Fornelos de Montes y Pontecaldelas.
> 
> Además, se ha homologado el plan de actuación municipal por rotura de embalses del Ayuntamiento de Touro, que afecta a los de Brandariz y Portodemouros.


http://elprogreso.galiciae.com/nova/147773.html




> A Coruña, 02 feb (EFE).- Los trabajadores de Alcoa Inespal se han concentrado este mediodía frente a las puertas de la factoría, en A Coruña, cortando el tráfico en sentido Arteixo durante 15 minutos.
> 
> Ante la importante retención ocasionada, la Policía ha instado a los manifestantes a dejar libre uno de los carriles.
> 
> Finalmente los trabajadores han trasladado su protesta al interior de las instalaciones, ha informado la CIG en un comunicado.
> 
> La multinacional Alcoa anunció a principios de enero recortes de producción de sus plantas españolas de A Coruña y Avilés que se ha traducido en el anuncio de un Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE). EFE


http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1091318

Menos mal que "han dicho" que ya hemos tocado fondo...me siento muy aliviado por ello, y más sabiendo que lo llevan anunciando ya hace varios años. Quizás habría que leer la letra pequeña de ese plan de emergencias que me huele a que si pasara algo en un futuro posible, quienes tendríamos que pagar los desperfectos y el desastre que conllevase cualesquiera de los tres supuestos de la rotura de esta presa de lodos, seríamos muy seguramente todos nosotros con el famoso fondo de compensación del estado ese...claro que debe ser muy pero que muy fondo ese fondo (nótese el sarcasmo típico de alguien que vive en el interior de esta Galicia tan profunda y tan indómita).

----------


## Luján

[offtopic][ironic]
Sí, hace mucho que tocamos fondo.

Pero o bien nos estamos arrastrando por él, o seguimos escarbando
[/ironic][/offtopic]

----------

